# WTB: Limnophila Aromatica



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Looking for standard Limno A. Apparently I have the Limno minis because its not getting big, more bunched and remaining small. If anyone has some or knows of any place that has them, point me in that direction please


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

Do you have any Asian grocery stores near you. LA is a common Vietnamese herb known as NGO Om grown wild in rice paddy field. Its spring time and I found one store sells quart size potted LA for $2.5 and bought two. If you don’t have luck to find potted LA, you can buy fresh LA in bag and try to root it yourself by placing in a jar of water and cover with plastic bag.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

tiger15 said:


> Do you have any Asian grocery stores near you. LA is a common Vietnamese herb known as NGO Om grown wild in rice paddy field. Its spring time and I found one store sells quart size potted LA for $2.5 and bought two. If you don't have luck to find potted LA, you can buy fresh LA in bag and try to root it yourself by placing in a jar of wate
> r and cover with plastic bag.


Wow didn't even know this and I'm Vietnamese. Definitely going to check it out the next time I'm at the grocery store. Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep you can find it in Asia in flooded rice fields. it's know as the the rice paddy herb. try asian stores. or if anything if you use facebook the group aquascaping the world, and more or likely some one there will have it.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

well, NGO Om, isn't really L. Aromatica (in our aquarium) but closely related. It might be a different variety bred for long and colorful leaves. It will smell like Ngo Om, but won't look the same.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

I would say the other way that the L aromatica sold in the hobby is not really aromatica, but something closely related. Dennis Wong has written an article on L aromatica and identified it as NGO Om. There is a link in his article that describes the differences among three closely related species. I have one growing in my tank submerged, and another one by the window sill immersed, both originated from an Asian grocery store. The purple cone flowers is positive ID of aromatica. Mine is lime green, not red, but that can change when it grows tall. Strong red is not expected as I don't have high light and don't want to induce nitrogen limitation. It's a beautiful plant regardless with a bonus of an edible kitchen herb.

https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/limno-aromatica.html


----------



## Uproar (Jan 25, 2019)

Not sure if you are still wanting to buy? I have Limnophila Aromatica Hippuroides . They are growing out of control in my tank.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Uproar said:


> Not sure if you are still wanting to buy? I have Limnophila Aromatica Hippuroides . They are growing out of control in my tank.


Still looking for them . Where are you located and how much?


----------

